# Confused About MAC Foundation Shades- NC35, NC40 C4, C35 Help!



## ZoeFerret (Jan 6, 2008)

OK I finally got officially foundation matched by a MAC MA the other day. She matched me with Studio Fix Powder in C4- on application it looked good but it did shift a bit and turned orange. Then I tried NC40- she says it's more beige than C line. Did the same thing but upon application the tone was off not enough yellow. Then I wanted to try out C35- she says this is too olive-green toned for me and NC35 would be better since she thinks I have more of a golden beige skin tone ( plus it was the color I used in the past- pretty good match but not enough yellow for me. ) 

OK here's the question- if she originally matched me up with C4- is it that much different than C35? I thought C35 would have been a better match since it seems like the NC line doesn't have enough yellow or is C35 much more 'Olive' than C4? 

Side by side it doesn't look that much different- I was too tired to try out C35 and just got NC35 but should I really have gotten C35 instead and not listen to the MA and trust my instinct?

TIA!


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 7, 2008)

When a foundation turns orange it could indicate that it's oxidizing and altering the color.

You should always go with your instinct, a MUA could have a tendency to warm people's complexion or keeping them cooler, it's quite subtle and usually a matter of taste.

What I can tell is this, whenever I do purchase a new formula at the store I do one of the following:

1. Ask for a sample and give it a test drive for a couple of days (did that with YSL's Teint Majeur and thank the gods I did)
2. Let the MUA match me and then go outside with a small mirror and check the color in natural daylight to see if it's a good match.


----------



## malibugal (Feb 18, 2013)

I am in the same boat you are.  I bought the NC35, which has LESS yellow in it than C35.  I have red skin to begin with.
  	Therefore, I need more yellow.  C35 is perfect to eliminate red.  But, NC35, although less yellow, is still pretty good.  I just kept both and mix them together when I want the perfect shade.


----------



## AuroraKS (Apr 8, 2016)

NC shades are yellow with a little bit of beige. 

C shades with one digit (C2, C3, C4 etc) are yellow with a little bit of pink. 

C shades with two digits (C30, C35, C40) 
are yellow with a little bit of green. It's literally olive. 

The C shades with one digit aren't true olive colors. 
NC shades aren't very consistent. Some have more beige than yellow. Some of the lighter shades may have more beige and some of the darker shades more brown. 
Which is why people that go from NC to C feel they're "more yellow" but it's actually due to their NC shade having too much beige. 
The C range with a single digit look pinkish on me but that could be due to my olive tones contrasting with the slight pink tones. 
I do know that NC35 is actually a bit more yellow. It tends to be more golden compared to NC30 and NC40. 

Powder foundations normally darken once your skins oils mixes with it so it's better to go a shade lighter(if you find the shade turns orange) then spray with Fix + so you don't have to wait for it to oxidize. 

I wouldnt go to C35 unless you're actually olive otherwise it'll make you look greenish or ashy depending on your actual undertone. The only reason I went with C35 is cause things kept looking pink on me even when they were yellow toned.


----------

